# Find myself wishing.



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Maybe it's time for another journey.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

It's definitely time for another journey for us, but we're in lockdown can't go anywhere...it's been a year now, and we have major cabin fever


----------



## Pecos (Feb 28, 2021)

Your furry friends certainly look like they are ready to roll and if you don't hurry up they may leave without you.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Go for it. Your dogs look bored. 
We are going on a long journey next month; half way across Canada. We are moving!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Your furry friends certainly look like they are ready to roll and if you don't hurry up they may leave without you.


Yes, my little pom on the floor crossed the rainbow bridge,   so I'm down to the 5 on the sofa.

I'll see you on the other side little one.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 28, 2021)

Head out on the highway . . . 
Lucky dog!


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2021)

Major, major, major cabin fever.  We didn't go away this summer like we usually do and I've had it!  Nothing's going on. No festivals, no fairs, no events.  Yes, I get out and walk in the woods, but I want EXCITEMENT!  I can't get excited about any more pinecones and squirrels.

I want Las Vegas!  I want New York!  I want London and Paris and Mumbai and Istanbul and Quito!  OK, I'd settle for Miami, even. 

But I cannot stand wearing a mask for much more than a half hour at a time.  And even if I could go to those places, I'd have to wear a mask all the time.  Nope.  I'll wait.  Impatiently and with poor grace.


----------

